# Superintendent ASSISTANT needed... ** Job opportunity **



## rigrunner05 (May 8, 2008)

I am looking to hire an assistant superintendent for residential construction in the Escambia / Santa Rosa county area. Need someone motivated and looking to grow with a GREAT company.

For details please email me at [email protected]


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Wish I could work for someone, this is right up my alley. Good luck


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Donnie is good people. Good luck filling the position.


----------

